# Moon Cake Press?



## Holly8991 (Jul 3, 2018)

I saw Moon Cake Press mentioned in another thread (and since I like gadgets) I immediately went to amazon.
There are so many variations of this thing.  
TO those that own one....Is it worth it?  What kind is best?  They are fairly cheap and I would like to try it but I am clueless  All the different grams have me scratching my head.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2018)

I like mine. The size depends on what you want to make. If you want it for bath bombs, I'd get a larger one. My first was 75 grams and I use that one for salt cakes, and also used it for bubble bars until I got a 50 gram press. There is a FB group, Mooncake Cult, that shares recipes and ideas of different things to make - clay EO diffusers and shower steamers, for example. It seems that the most popular sizes there are 50 gram and 100 or 125 gram.


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2018)

Would grams to ounces conversion help?  What do you plan to make with it?  What size do you make now of that item?

If you want to make a 1.7 ounce item, then the 50 gram size.  If you want to make a 3.5 ounce item, then 100 grams.   12 grams equates to 4.2 ounces.  150 grams = 5.3 ounces.  

You can use a larger size and still make it smaller, but you can' make a larger size item in a smaller sized moon cake press. 

If you want variety and more than one size, I would suggest this one:  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KKC0QRU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You get  presses of varying size and shapes.  2 are 50 gram size and the other two are 125-150 gram size.  There are also 3 inserts for each of the 4, making that a total of 12 different designs available.

Or if you want only one of a particular size, there are many available.

This one is 100 gram size & has 4 design inserts: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01586GRBQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This 50 gram size press comes with 6 design inserts:  *https://tinyurl.com/y756yfpo*


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 3, 2018)

I was thinking about bath bombs and shower bombs.  I am now intrigued


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2018)

earlene said:


> If you want to make a 1.7 ounce item, then the 50 gram size.  If you want to make a 3.5 ounce item, then 100 grams.   12 grams equates to 4.2 ounces.  150 grams = 5.3 ounces.
> 
> You can use a larger size and still make it smaller, but you can' make a larger size item in a smaller sized moon cake press.
> 
> While logically this makes sense, mooncake presses are actually designed for a pastry. I think 50 grams of a baked good may fill a 50 gram press but, for example, my bubble bar recipe at 65 grams only fills it about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way. While it is true that items like bath bombs can be filled to whatever depth desired, a thinner, flatter bath bomb probably won't last very long. I don't make bath bombs much, but I think most people want them to fizz and foam as long as possible.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 3, 2018)

My Salt Cakes (epsom) were like 5oz in the 100 gr.

BTW, you don't always get the imprint that is shown on the Amazon ad   I don't really like any of mine but I didn't get to pick.
I got the Round and Square ones, both 50 and 100 gr in each size


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2018)

@Lin19687 I ordered mine from Amazon, and they were exactly as shown. I'd contact the seller or Amazon - they are pretty good about making it right or refunding payment.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 3, 2018)

I think there was a blurb that you might not get the exact ones shown... you know tiny print stuff 

It's all good, they aren't that bad. There were a Ton of sellers then so I just picked the cheapest and went with it.
I may order more but will make sure that I get the prints I want.
Thanks


----------



## lrpolillo (Jul 10, 2018)

I ordered one from amazon and got exactly what was shown. Although i dont really like mine because the bathbombs always loose the design on top. They crumble off


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 10, 2018)

I haven't bought it yet.  I am still trying to decide


----------



## dschiavo (Jul 11, 2018)

I recently ordered a 50 gr from Amazon, its perfect for shower steamers.  I did do some bath bombs as well but I did not try them (was teaching a little girl to make her own and let her keep them all).  Overall, it is pretty easy to use and they come out good.  Agree there were many choices, but this is what I settled on:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0777JLBZ2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Misschief (Jul 21, 2018)

This week, my moon cake presses arrived; I bought two, one is a circular one and the other is triangular. Last night, after my husband went to bed, I played. I joined the Moon Cake cult group on FB and used the Bubbling Bath Melts recipe to make these. They're uncoloured and scented with lavender EO. This morning, they're hard as rock and smell amazing! I'm really looking forward to trying one later this evening.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 21, 2018)

They look amazing @Misschief . Isn't it a fun toy?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 21, 2018)

Moon Cake Presses  (<<< click to see the one I have) are so much fun! I used a Pringles can to stack shower steamers in for Christmas gifts.  Making bombs, shower steamers, etc. with a moon cake press is SO much easier than squeezing 2 halves of a mold together. Plus they're inexpensive to buy and dishwasher safe. The hardest part, for me at least, was finding a good recipe. Getting the balance of dry ingredients + wet ingredients just right is tricky. Be sure to not rush it and take good notes. I make my own EO blend but WSP's "Sinus" EO blend is a good choice for a cold season fragrance. They also have powder colorants specifically for bath bombs. I used powdered Blue Lake 1 for a Mediterranean Sea blue

Here are some Aromatherapy EO Blends (MRH = Mountain Rose Herbs). Scroll down almost to the end. You don't need to use MRH EOs tho. I prefer Sun Pure Botanicals on Ebay -- lower cost, women owned company; quality products, reasonable shipping costs, good customer service.

HTH


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 21, 2018)

My only issue with them is that the BB I made kinda sink


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2018)

Okay, *Zany*, I can't help myself!  I am picturing you, whom I think of as an anti-junkfood kinda gal, splurging on Pringles as an excuse to have empty cans to use to package her Christmas gifts. 
The shame!  

Really, that's what came to mind, reading your post.  Pringles cans may be nice for packaging, but ugh, the taste of those chips made of what I can only assume is powdered potatoes pressed together with who knows what?  

Well, it looks like I was right, they do use potato powder.


Okay, I am not above buying Pringles.  I've done it myself just for the can, but really I do not like Green Eggs & Ham, I do Not like them, Sam I am!  (I mean Pringles.)

Someone needs to post a better, healthier packaging for mooncakes, just to save my sanity and help Zany & me from eating junk-food! 


Does anybody have a better packaging method suitable for mooncakes?


----------



## Misschief (Jul 21, 2018)

dibbles said:


> They look amazing @Misschief . Isn't it a fun toy?



No kidding!! 

@Zany_in_CO, I've been making bath bombs, off and on, for over 10 years. Voyageur Soap & Candle put out a recipe shortly after they first opened in the town I lived in and it has always worked well for me. I just haven't made them in a while and I have no intention of making BB for sale. 

I've also purchased the Two Wild Hares shower steamer recipe, as well as their bubbly bath bar recipe. 

I LOVE my moon cake presses! And I'm looking forward to playing more.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 21, 2018)

earlene said:


> Okay, *Zany*, I can't help myself!  I am picturing you, whom I think of as an anti-junkfood kinda gal, splurging on Pringles as an excuse to have empty cans to use to package her Christmas gifts.
> The shame!
> 
> Does anybody have a better packaging method suitable for mooncakes?





  Oh, the sacrifices we make for our little endeavors! What's that saying? "_Necessity is the mother of invention?"_ Those steamers were shipped to TX, AZ, WA State without crumbling to pieces like the former contents. I "wall papered" the outside with holiday wrap & a Christmas poem; the steamers were individually wrapped, put inside a clear gift bag, then packed with tissue above and below to cushion them against being jostled in the mail. I hope someone comes up with a better idea, but that really worked well. 



Misschief said:


> ...I've been making bath bombs, off and on, for over 10 years. Voyageur Soap & Candle put out a recipe shortly after they first opened in the town I lived in and it has always worked well for me.


Lucky you! I love Voyageur recipes -- I've used a few myself -- but never tried their bath bombs. Is this the recipe for Bath Bombs you use?

I've been ogling Elements Bath & Body's Bath Fizzy Base for my next attempt. I like that it has everything needed and I don't hafta buy a lot of different ingredients. I'm also curious about the amount of skin-loving oils in the mix...  Whatcha think?
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Bath-Fizzy-Base.html


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 21, 2018)

You all can have my can of Pringles.... but it is full so you will have to eat them all.

I am not a potato chip kind of person


----------



## Misschief (Jul 21, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Lucky you! I love Voyageur recipes -- I've used a few myself -- but never tried their bath bombs. Is this the recipe for Bath Bombs you use?



That's the basic base but they've changed the way it was written up. I have the original recipe on my blog. Here's the link: https://stringthingstwo.wordpress.com/2015/03/01/how-to-make-bath-bombs/

I no longer live near Voyageur, unfortunately. That shop (in Kamloops) was only open for a couple of years before it closed. They only have one shop now.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 22, 2018)

I bought one!  It will be here Tues!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 22, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> I bought one!  It will be here Tues!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 22, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> I bought one!  It will be here Tues!



Careful! They could be addictive.


----------



## Relle (Jul 23, 2018)

I signed up for the FB Moon Cake Cult and was able to get some moon cake moulds a couple of days later in Chinatown. Still haven't made any though. Instead of eating all those Pringles you could just possibly make Moon Cakes .


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 24, 2018)

I got my Moon Cake Press!  Now to figure out to work it


----------



## Sunnydeb76 (Jul 24, 2018)

I ordered one too should be here Friday. Thought I'll try making bath bombs for grandchildren. Looks like fun and they'd love it


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 24, 2018)

I hear ya! It took a while for me to figure it out too! Once you get it, it's so easy, you'll wonder why it took so long to figure it out!

Notice the 2 flanges on the bottom of the disc. Drop the disc into the cup, flanges down. Turn the whole contraption upside down and use your fingers to press the disc against the bottom. While holding the disc in place, use the handle to turn the cup so the flanges slip into a locked position.

HTH


----------



## Misschief (Jul 24, 2018)

My menthol crystals arrived yesterday so I think I'll try shower steamers tonight.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 24, 2018)

ohhhh.......something else to research!  I LOVE this forum


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 24, 2018)

Misschief said:


> My menthol crystals arrived yesterday so I think I'll try shower steamers tonight.


If you've never worked with menthol crystals before, I posted a thread in the EO forum with tips on melting them and using them in blends -- just for you!

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/menthol-crystals-use.70870/


----------



## Sunnydeb76 (Jul 24, 2018)

Menthol crystals sound interesting for shower steamers. I need to concentrate on soap first but this is so interesting.


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful Moon Cake Press creations and I'm here to say - if anyone needs Pringles eaten, I'm more than happy to provide my services


----------



## Misschief (Jul 24, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you've never worked with menthol crystals before, I posted a thread in the EO forum with tips on melting them and using them in blends -- just for you!
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/menthol-crystals-use.70870/



I appreciate it. I have worked with menthol before but it's been a few years.


----------



## Alzie (Jul 24, 2018)

Never thought of using a Pringles can to ship, but that is brilliant! My bf will appreciate the extra snacks around the house and I can ship Bath goodies to my mom that might survive usps!


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 25, 2018)

Where is a good place to buy the crystals?  These suckers are expensive!  Or maybe not as much as I thought depending on how much is used.....


----------



## Misschief (Jul 25, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> Where is a good place to buy the crystals?  These suckers are expensive!  Or maybe not as much as I thought depending on how much is used.....



I get mine through Voyageur. It goes a long way.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 25, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> Where is a good place to buy the crystals?  These suckers are expensive!  Or maybe not as much as I thought depending on how much is used.....


Hi Holly... You'll most likely get more replies if you join the discussion on the thread... 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/menthol-crystals-use.70870/


----------



## Misschief (Jul 27, 2018)

I got off work early today (MY turn!) and I decided it was time to try making shower steamers again. My first attempt was frustrating. I used the TWH recipe for the steamers, then asked for advice in her FB group; I got absolutely no response. I posted the same question in the Moon Cake Cult group and received a LOT of good advice. So, today was the day to put that advice into practice. I am happy to report that I have PERFECT shower steamers. (Pics to follow once they've firmed up.)

So what did I do wrong the first time? My mix was definitely too dry. That was the biggest thing. I also did a lot of reading and realized that the TWH recipe has ingredients in the steamers that you really don't need, like sea salt, kaolin (or bentonite) clay, and oil. Why use clays or oils in a product that, essentially, goes down the drain.

This time I used the Steamer recipe posted in the Moon Cake Cult files and it worked perfectly!

ETA: Uh oh... I think I spoke too soon. It looks like I may have made the mixture TOO moist. I'll try again tomorrow, I think. For now, my kitchen needs tidying.


And a picture...


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2018)

Misschief said:


> And a picture...
> 
> View attachment 31380


They look good to me! I've not made shower steamers, but I am intrigued by them. When you test one, will you let me know how long they last? I have stone in my shower, and wonder about using them on that surface. Something tells me I shouldn't, because it might cause etching. But I have nothing to base this on. Need to study up a bit, but I'd use the shower steamers a lot more than something that goes in the tub.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 27, 2018)

dibbles said:


> They look good to me! I've not made shower steamers, but I am intrigued by them. When you test one, will you let me know how long they last? I have stone in my shower, and wonder about using them on that surface. Something tells me I shouldn't, because it might cause etching. But I have nothing to base this on. Need to study up a bit, but I'd use the shower steamers a lot more than something that goes in the tub.



I will let you know. I'm looking forward to trying one but I'm more of a bath person than a shower person. 

I can't speak to the etching, unfortunately. A friend of ours has a marble-looking tile  shower and he uses shower steamers almost daily.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 27, 2018)

I got into mooncake crazy and bought so many, but people buy my round (balls) bath bombs,  The love how it looks the mooncake and buy the round ones


----------



## Misschief (Jul 27, 2018)

Dahila said:


> I got into mooncake crazy and bought so many, but people buy my round (balls) bath bombs,  The love how it looks the mooncake and buy the round ones



Crazy, isn't it? I have no intention of making bath bombs of any kind (famous last words??); there are already two vendors who make them and have a hard time selling them. I prefer to make bubble bars and shower steamers... once I perfect them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 27, 2018)

I agree with dibbles -- they look so perfect I want to pluck one out of the picture and try it!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 27, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I agree with dibbles -- they look so perfect I want to pluck one out of the picture and try it!



Awww... thank you! If you were closer, I'd give you one to try.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 28, 2018)

Mine looked like that, but BB's.  It is too much oil, at least it was for mine. 
I did love the look of it puffed out


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Mine looked like that, but BB's.  It is too much oil, at least it was for mine.
> I did love the look of it puffed out



The only oils in mine is the essential oils.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Mine looked like that, but BB's.  It is too much oil, at least it was for mine.
> I did love the look of it puffed out


they puffed up cause too much moisture not oils


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

You all inspire me so much! Thank you!
I can't wait to try out my new Moon Cake Press!


----------



## Alzie (Jul 29, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I got off work early today (MY turn!) and I decided it was time to try making shower steamers again. My first attempt was frustrating. I used the TWH recipe for the steamers, then asked for advice in her FB group; I got absolutely no response. I posted the same question in the Moon Cake Cult group and received a LOT of good advice. So, today was the day to put that advice into practice. I am happy to report that I have PERFECT shower steamers. (Pics to follow once they've firmed up.)
> 
> So what did I do wrong the first time? My mix was definitely too dry. That was the biggest thing. I also did a lot of reading and realized that the TWH recipe has ingredients in the steamers that you really don't need, like sea salt, kaolin (or bentonite) clay, and oil. Why use clays or oils in a product that, essentially, goes down the drain.
> 
> ...


Those look adorable! Even the puffed out ones  we've been painting our mud room turn soap room this weekend, so every surface is covered with supplies of all sorts lol tomorrow will be my cleaning day after work. I'm ready to get back to making soaps and goodies



Holly8991 said:


> You all inspire me so much! Thank you!
> I can't wait to try out my new Moon Cake Press!


Can't wait to see what you make


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 29, 2018)

O, so I am am using my new press today and it is amazing!  The only trouble I am having (and its all user error) is my mixture is drying out before I can get them all done.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> O, so I am am using my new press today and it is amazing!  The only trouble I am having (and its all user error) is my mixture is drying out before I can get them all done.



I just spritz it with a bit more alcohol and give it a mix.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 29, 2018)

My 2nd bath turned out so much better   I did spritz and I didn't use my kitchen aid mixer.


----------



## Alzie (Jul 30, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I just spritz it with a bit more alcohol and give it a mix.


Holly8991, I agree with shunt, I have to spritz a little as I go. With little humidity here, it's the way to go


----------



## Misschief (Aug 4, 2018)

I made these today. The blue ones are Epsom Salt Cakes, scented with Karma FO (100 grams). The creamy ones are Bubbling Bath Melts, scented with Caribbean Escape FO (50 grams).






Played with my moon cake presses a little more today. I made these, too. They're Bubbling Bath Bombs, made with a recipe from the Moon Cake Cult group on FB. They're not all perfect but they're for me. Now, it's tidy up time and time to think about what we're going to have for dinner.


----------



## Alzie (Aug 5, 2018)

Very nice!! The details really stand out! Is the moon cake cult group open for new people?


----------



## Relle (Aug 5, 2018)

Alzie said:


> Very nice!! The details really stand out! Is the moon cake cult group open for new people?


Yes, I joined a few weeks ago, you just answer a couple of questions, it's a closed group.


----------



## Alzie (Aug 5, 2018)

Awesome! I'll check it out  thanks!


----------



## scard (Aug 5, 2018)

Misschief, those are beautiful. I see a mooncake press in my future, ( after I figure out what to do with all this soap) it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 5, 2018)

It really is fun. I see these as being a good addition to making soap.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 6, 2018)

It has been SO HUMID here lately that I don't dare make any, let alone bring to the Market where they will puff and speuw all over 
I really like these too


----------



## Misschief (Aug 6, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> It has been SO HUMID here lately that I don't dare make any, let alone bring to the Market where they will puff and speuw all over
> I really like these too



I have just the opposite here. Having said that, right now our humidity is sitting at 75%. Once the sun hits, though, it will go down to about 15-20%.  There's a possibility of thunder showers in our forecast... NOT good news, even though we need the rain. Like California, fires are a very real threat.

I'm doing a little happy dance here! I made another batch of bath bombs today, using a different recipe. It worked!! They're nice and hard, smell amazing, and the leftover bits fizzed like crazy!


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 7, 2018)

so jealous................ lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 7, 2018)

I love my presses.   I've finally got recipe that works like a gem for me(as long as I don't throw them in the oven right away). I made 60 this weekend.  All wrapped and ready to go.  Will try to remember to get some pictures....Keep forgetting.


----------



## Mara (Aug 7, 2018)

They look gorgeous! 
I've never seen bath bombs at the farmers markets here in New Zealand. Probably most people wouldn't even know what they are. I searched for some info and came across this interesting article which explains the chemistry of it and contains good tips for bath bomb optimization, especially how to prevent early reaction, which may be useful for humid climates.
w.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/education/chemistry/Chemistry-of-Bath-Fizzies-and-Bath-Bombs.aspx


----------



## Misschief (Aug 7, 2018)

Mara said:


> They look gorgeous!
> I've never seen bath bombs at the farmers markets here in New Zealand. Probably most people wouldn't even know what they are. I searched for some info and came across this interesting article which explains the chemistry of it and contains good tips for bath bomb optimization, especially how to prevent early reaction, which may be useful for humid climates.
> w.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/education/chemistry/Chemistry-of-Bath-Fizzies-and-Bath-Bombs.aspx



Interesting article. I love my bath bombs. Lush does some amazing ones but they're crazy expensive. I've been making them, off and on, for almost 20 years (not much in the past few years, though). Humidity isn't a problem here; I have the opposite. Our humidity is usually low (right now, it's 22%) so I usually have to add more moisture than most recipes call for. I find the amount of moisture needed varies almost daily.


----------



## Alzie (Aug 8, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I'm doing a little happy dance here! I made another batch of bath bombs today, using a different recipe. It worked!! They're nice and hard, smell amazing, and the leftover bits fizzed like crazy!
> 
> View attachment 31481
> 
> ...


Very cool! I made some might gold cinnamon bun ones yesterday, I'm have to take pics in the morning!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 8, 2018)

Alzie said:


> Very cool! I made some might gold cinnamon bun ones yesterday, I'm have to take pics in the morning!



I'd love to see them!


----------



## Alzie (Aug 9, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I'd love to see them!


I'm have them up tomorrow  I dusted the tops (and my face) with copper and gold , the scent isn't as fragrant during use, but yummy smelling regardless lol

Cinnamon bun bath bombs! Cute but the smell isn't that strong in the bath unfortunately.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 9, 2018)

I lost a few of my moon cake presses for a long time, thought I lent them out. Nope, when I 'organized' my lab, I put them in a place I didn't think to look until this weekend and found them. I'll be making some moon cake bath fizzies this weekend. I just love them. They look so great. And I can somehow even get mine to float and spin even with packing them as tight as I can!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 9, 2018)

Alzie said:


> Cinnamon bun bath bombs! Cute but the smell isn't that strong in the bath unfortunately.View attachment 31518


Beautiful!!



jcandleattic said:


> I lost a few of my moon cake presses for a long time, thought I lent them out. Nope, when I 'organized' my lab, I put them in a place I didn't think to look until this weekend and found them. I'll be making some moon cake bath fizzies this weekend. I just love them. They look so great. And I can somehow even get mine to float and spin even with packing them as tight as I can!



Mine sink. What's the secret to getting them to float and spin?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 9, 2018)

Mine float too. If they sink they are generally packed too tightly in my experience.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 10, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Mine sink. What's the secret to getting them to float and spin?


I'm not sure, but they do float and spin. I'm surprised because I pack those suckers TIGHT in the moon cake press. 



shunt2011 said:


> Mine float too. If they sink they are generally packed too tightly in my experience.


I pack mine so tight in the moon cake press, that it surprises me they float. If I don't pack them tight in the press, the tops dust off. 
Now my round ones, to get them to float and spin, I pack loose-ish, and put more mix in one side of the mold than the other, and that achieves the floating/spinning. 

Honestly no idea how/why my moon cake press ones float and spin, but they do. They just don't spin as fast as my round ones.


----------



## Alzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks! I'm having too much Fun lol! I upped the slsa amount a bit, seems to assist with the floating. Honestly, im surprised they float because their packed tight and I think they end up on the more wet side of things but if I don't use enough they crumble all over the place.  I use alcohol only along with the oils and fo.  When I used to use witch hazel they would all sink like rocks.  May be a cause but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 11, 2018)

@jcandleattic it must be the recipe.  I pack mine and they kinda sink float.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 20, 2018)

I made some bath bombs yesterday with a new moon cake press. I'm really pleased with how they turned out, exactly as I'd envisioned. They're scented with Lavender & Peppermint.


----------



## Relle (Sep 20, 2018)

Yummy, yum, yum. BTW, it's the Moon Festival this weekend.


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 20, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I made some bath bombs yesterday with a new moon cake press. I'm really pleased with how they turned out, exactly as I'd envisioned. They're scented with Lavender & Peppermint.View attachment 32121


I'm not sure how you have the patience to make the separate color just on the top for the design. Very pretty


----------



## Misschief (Sep 20, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I'm not sure how you have the patience to make the separate color just on the top for the design. Very pretty


It really doesn't take a lot of patience. I just rub a little of the contrasting colour into the mold before filling with the main colour(s).



Relle said:


> Yummy, yum, yum. BTW, it's the Moon Festival this weekend.


It is?? Cool!


----------



## Alzie (Sep 23, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I made some bath bombs yesterday with a new moon cake press. I'm really pleased with how they turned out, exactly as I'd envisioned. They're scented with Lavender & Peppermint.View attachment 32121


Those are gorgeous!!! Well done!!!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 23, 2018)

@Misschief  You are getting very good at this. Love that press.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 23, 2018)

dibbles said:


> @Misschief  You are getting very good at this. Love that press.


Thank you. Unfortunately, our humidity went from 20% to 100% within 24 hours and these expanded and cracked before I could get them wrapped. They're now for family and friends only. Bath bombs may be on hold for a while.


----------



## loriag (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice! 
Edited to add sorry about the cracking


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 24, 2018)

this is so inspiring!! I am going to make some soon! I love my press, but never got too fancy with it.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 24, 2018)

It's been too wet here to make bath bombs but I wanted to do something with my presses. At last week's market, someone bought the rest of my Shower Steamers so I decided to make some more. These always turn out for me and the weather doesn't seem to affect them. The white ones are Menthol & Peppermint; the pale orange/pink ones are Menthol & Sweet Orange, and the green ones are Menthol & Lemongrass. I'll be making more of these before the Christmas markets, for sure!


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2018)

Gorgeous, they turn out perfectly, you have the knack, pink/lime are my go to colours.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 25, 2018)

Relle said:


> Gorgeous, they turn out perfectly, you have the knack, pink/lime are my go to colours.


In this case, for sure, it isn't so much a knack. The recipe is a good one (and it's free). I've made it 5 times now and it has come out perfectly each time. Bath bombs? Not so much.


----------



## nframe (Oct 3, 2018)

Being a shower person, I don't make bath bombs.  Could you use the moon cake press to cut soap?


----------



## Relle (Oct 3, 2018)

nframe said:


> Being a shower person, I don't make bath bombs.  Could you use the moon cake press to cut soap?


Not really, it's meant to be filled with product, then it gets pushed out, the edge of the press is not sharp and the press is plastic, it's more for moulding.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 3, 2018)

nframe said:


> Being a shower person, I don't make bath bombs.  Could you use the moon cake press to cut soap?


You could make shower steamers, though. My last pics were of shower steamers, not bath bombs.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 3, 2018)

nframe said:


> Being a shower person, I don't make bath bombs.  Could you use the moon cake press to cut soap?



You could make shower steamers as misschief pointed out.



Relle said:


> Not really, it's meant to be filled with product, then it gets pushed out, the edge of the press is not sharp and the press is plastic, it's more for moulding.



You could use the insert plate as a stamp, and stamp your soaps, but as Relle pointed out, you probably could not cut soap using the press.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 3, 2018)

I just finished making a batch of bath bombs. These are scented with Dancing Water, my new favourite fragrance. I absolutely love it! I used a 125 gm press but didn't fill it all the way. I'd say they're about 100-110 grams each.


----------



## Relle (Oct 3, 2018)

As always you make them beautifully, blue with that fragrance goes really well.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 3, 2018)

Relle said:


> As always you make them beautifully, blue with that fragrance goes really well.


Thank you, Relle.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 7, 2018)

nframe said:


> Being a shower person, I don't make bath bombs.  Could you use the moon cake press to cut soap?



Gonna ask a newbie follow up question... If you HP a soap that's not too fluid to begin with, and let's say for the sake of this thought, that it won't harden too quickly after the cook, could you glop some into this press and turn out a nice decent sized bar of soap? 

I've never seen a moon cake press in person (so I don't know how they work and my question is based on no fact at all lol) but I've seen several online and I love how they are very detailed.


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2018)

You would have to have something pretty firm as it's a push mould and if you could glop it in, it maybe too fluid and leak out the top. There are some very tiny holes in the removable patterns of the mould. Only one way to find out, they are not that expensive and if it doesn't work you can make moon cakes.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 7, 2018)

Relle said:


> You would have to have something pretty firm as it's a push mould and if you could glop it in, it maybe too fluid and leak out the top. There are some very tiny holes in the removable patterns of the mould. Only one way to find out, they are not that expensive and if it doesn't work you can make moon cakes.



Thank you 

Then that would mean anything more liquid than solid might not work too, like lotion bars.. 

I asked coz they would make very cute lotion bars and soaps, and the silicone molds available here aren't as detailed. 

I'm inspired to try out some shower steamers from this thread, as opposed to bath bombs, as very few people I know even own a tub in their houses lol.. Very pretty stuff you guys have come up with!


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2018)

You might have to order moulds for what you want to make, from China, they are pretty quick on delivery and cheap, usually free postage. They have plenty with patterns.
Shower steamers might be good for you to try and then you can practice using the moon press.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll have to look into getting those shipped.. Thank you


----------



## Misschief (Oct 7, 2018)

Basically, a moon cake press is nothing more than a cookie press. With that in mind, think of whatever it is you want to press; it should have the consistency of a cookie dough, the roll out kind, for best results. That may help you decide whether or not what you want to try will work.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2018)

Lotion bars really will not as Misscheif mentions it is a cookie press. You can get silicone moon cake molds that work work just fine for soap. I have seen them on Amazon

Misscheif, those Bath Bombs are beautiful. May I ask, do you happen to use one of the recipes in the Moon Cake Cult group? No, I am not asking for your recipe... 

I have boxes of the moon press that I have yet to make other than some small bubble moon cakes, but was not real pleased with the recipe. They were cute and easier to shrink wrap


----------



## Misschief (Oct 7, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Lotion bars really will not as Misscheif mentions it is a cookie press. You can get silicone moon cake molds that work work just fine for soap. I have seen them on Amazon
> 
> Misscheif, those Bath Bombs are beautiful. May I ask, do you happen to use one of the recipes in the Moon Cake Cult group? No, I am not asking for your recipe...
> 
> I have boxes of the moon press that I have yet to make other than some small bubble moon cakes, but was not real pleased with the recipe. They were cute and easier to shrink wrap


It is a recipe from the Moon Cake Cult. It's Lucy's Bath Bombs. You know where to find it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 7, 2018)

I bought the presses and have a 5 gallon tub of Citric acid, 4-12# bags of baking soda.......... and I just don't want to make BB's

They are just so over run here and I don't want to wrap things in plastic (my preference ).


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2018)

Misschief said:


> It is a recipe from the Moon Cake Cult. It's Lucy's Bath Bombs. You know where to find it.


Thanks and yes I do. Actually think I already have it printed out!



Lin19687 said:


> I bought the presses and have a 5 gallon tub of Citric acid, 4-12# bags of baking soda.......... and I just don't want to make BB's
> 
> They are just so over run here and I don't want to wrap things in plastic (my preference ).



You could make fizzy powder or fizzy salts and package them in containers you approve of


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2018)

Soap dough will work in a moon cake press. Just be sure it isn't too sticky.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 12, 2018)

I was making shower steamers today and my favourite mold for the steamers broke. I'm sad. I had to use another mold for the last three in the batch.


----------



## Sharon Patterson (Nov 13, 2018)

lrpolillo said:


> I ordered one from amazon and got exactly what was shown. Although i dont really like mine because the bathbombs always loose the design on top. They crumble off


I am not sure how you make your bathbombs but with the molds you might play with making them a little bit moister or drier and see what works.  I find if I make mine a bit moister they seem to keep the design.


----------

